# [2013] Latest Hanoi Pics - 5th edition



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

x i n _ k í n h _ c h à o _ đ ế n. . .​*[2013] LATEST HANOI PICS​*5 t h _ e d i t i o n​







_archiv:_

Latest Hanoi Pics 2009
Latest Hanoi Pics 2010
Latest Hanoi Pics 2011
Latest Hanoi Pics 2012​


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8416294668/ by Ảnh Hà Nội - Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Galle, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8415195425/ by Ảnh Hà Nội - Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Galle, on Flickr

photo by ntha8282 (SCC member)


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Metri Street*
_Westside_










photo by dark_phoenix_1739


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Hoankiem Lake Area*
_downtown_










photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Bavi District*
_National Forest Park_


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr

*Tayho District*
_Westlake_


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr


Untitled by E8Club, on Flickr

photos by me


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Tet is very near (Feb 10)

Tet markets (selling special grocery, flowers for Tet) pop up all around the town


P1080374 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080372 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1080356 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


CAM01018 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1080344 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1080415 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080418 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1080403 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ temple of literatura


P1080383 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080385 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Trang Tien Plaza*
_re-launching _




























photo by nguyen tan vinh


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

CAM01239 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM01112 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM01127 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM01144 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM01109 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM01151 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM01131 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and into this thread


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos indeed...more please.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ nice that you guys like it  

quangan flower market the largest in HN

peach blossom is a must-have for lunar new year (aka tet)


P1080423 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080424 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080426 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080431 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ the girls sell tulip at 1.5$ / per flower 


P1080440 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ orchid


P1080454 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080464 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ banana flower


P1080472 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

by ntha8282;99911787]
DSC_5988 của Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr
2013


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1080493 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080499 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080500 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080498 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM01364 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM01300 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1080518 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080511 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

CAM01376 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM01534 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM01523 by 
CAM01518 by TheFuturistic, on [email protected]/]TheFuturistic[/url], on Flickr
CAM01385 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

CAM01405 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


CAM01457 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1080589 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080591 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080599 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080611 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080626 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080623 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

hoalu the former capital ò VN just one hour drive from hanoi


P1080572 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080564 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080559 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080558 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ these rice paddies have been shot in Oliver Stones muvi Heaven and Earth


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

by ntha8282;100506525]
DSC_0852 của komasuvn, trên Flickr

when the city turn the lights on


CAM01756 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1080696 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1080689 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1080681 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080699 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080647 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1080906 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080904 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ 13th centrury objects excavated from the ruins of Thang Long royal palace


P1080847 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ Jazz concert commemorating 40th anniversary Vietnam Japan relation

Shining in spring


P1080916 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080914 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1080721 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080748 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080735 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080801 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

city by night 
.
vl_00502 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

more spring


P1080933 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1090107 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090103 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090113 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090041 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090088 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1080967 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1090137 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1080977 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080982 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080980 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080991 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1080987 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1090125 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1080943 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1090207 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090211 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1090216 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1090264 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090289 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1090302 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090297 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090306 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090333 - Copy by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090328 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## hphbwcgj (Mar 11, 2013)

very nice photos and into this thread


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

see more
http://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

see more
http://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

by ntha8282


Hanoi museum của Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr[/QUOTE]
ntha8282;101324332]
DSC_6772logo của komasuvn, trên Flickr[/QUOTE]


DSC_6705logo của Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

hangbac street (old quarter)


CAM02501 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM02502 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

earth hour in hanoi (yesterday)


CAM02539 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



CAM02546 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


CAM02574 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

CAM02606 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


CAM02635 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lotte town


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Hanoi Hanoi

a century ago 


CAM02649 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ No 1 is flag tower near Hoang Dieu street, Dien Bien Phu Street Intersection; No 5 is presidential palace and No 9 is Lycee Albert school

The presidential palace (left) and former lycee school at Ba Dinh square today


P1050461 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

little trees on Hoang Dieu and Dien Bien Phu streets of those days are now so huge


P1030209 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1050456 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

old view on thanh nien road


CAM02644 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

now


P1020901 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

old panoramic view of Hoan Kiem Lake

CAM02643 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr 

present view of Hoan Kiem lake (opposite direction, as we can see turtle tower and 2-storey post office with black roof)


P1030813 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

9-branch locvung tree by hoan kiem lake those days


CAM02658 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

she now


P1080626 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

well how time flies, it's a century gone


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

The Perfume Pagoda


----------



## rooney231189 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ho Chi Minh Mausoleum


















http://www.facebook.com/HaNoi4me4u


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1090836 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1090793 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1090790 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

luxury shops at french quarter


P1090850 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1090851 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1090852 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090853 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1090854 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090856 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

more


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1090859 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090871 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1090874 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090881 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090892 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1090913 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1090939 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1090941 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1090948 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1090982 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1090981 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1090976 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1090995 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

photo by Vita


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Pacific Place*
_Ly Thuong Kiet Street_


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1100065 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1100093 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1100019 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1100081 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Hanoi Panorama2 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

komasu-2012 của Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Hanoi...thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## tq (Dec 27, 2004)

*Trang Tien Plaza*






















































































































source: An ninh Thu do


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

skyine around a future park


P1110155 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1110158 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1110154 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1110153 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

Thanglong Avenue


P1110093 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

marriott hotel


P1110107 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1110110 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

a mango tree


P1110115 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

rice paddy at the suburb; HN skyline visible at the horizon


P1110028 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110038 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

u/c nhattan bridge crossing red river


P1110061 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Mother Nature shows her best
(my pics)


[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/TheFuturistic2/media/P1110272_zps3d92d143.jpg.html]








westlake summer


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1110509 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110515 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110544 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110485 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110487 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

new district
ntha8282;103406763]
Thái Hà-7583-2 của komasuvn, trên Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

westlake intercontinetal


P1110637 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

another intercontinetal hotel gonna be open soon on the other side of westlake (intercontunental landmark 72 hotel on top floors of keangnam tower )


P1110642 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

summer sky


P1110631 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1110616 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110624 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110623 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice, lovely photos from Hanoi. :cheers:


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Hanoi in Black and White*


20130307-000033 by J a c k i e |org (0936146636) [ [email protected], on Flickr


20130307-000035 by J a c k i e |org (0936146636) [ [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Giông tố by Phúc Hưng, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Vespa Classic by Trüng.Ds | 097.364.9314, on Flickr


Hai chị e by Guitarsueno, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Where's the book? by DucDigital, on Flickr


Hà Nội - Khuê Văn Các by Diab', on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Long Bien Bridge by Pham Ha Duy Linh, on Flickr


Đền Đồng Nhân by Guitarsueno, on Flickr



Đình Đăm 05 by Guitarsueno, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Làng Đăm 02 by Guitarsueno, on Flickr


333 by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

finest moments from hanoi skyline gallery


keangnam landmark in sunset by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_01431 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_01468 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_01403 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

t001 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_01361 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


Hanoi_Panorama13s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

view from suncity building


P1110722 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110725 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110713 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110720 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110719 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ opera house (black roof) & history museum (red roof)


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1110756 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110761 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110782 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110823 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1110827 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

untitled-7661-2 by komasuvn, on Flickr

P1110983 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1120024 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1120006 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1120014 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1120037 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1120047 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1120050 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1120052 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

amazing sunset cityscape


P1120074 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

untitled-7643-2 của komasuvn, trên Flickr

untitled-7603-2 của komasuvn, trên Flickr

untitled-1184-2 của komasuvn, trên Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1130728 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1130646 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

by vulong

vl_02456 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

winter dreaming by mr hanoi








[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1130829 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

people in the mood for Mid-autumn festive day that will come on Sept 19 (full moon)


P1130979 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1130976 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1130973 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

hangma street, specialized in selling festive stuffs such as lanterns, masks, toys etc, is so crowded these days


P1130991 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1130998 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1130995 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Untitled_Panorama79s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02530 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

a little temple by westlake


P1140065 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

harvest season now
terraced rice paddies in northwest, approx 100 miles from hanoi city


m039 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Tú Lệ - Văn Chấn - Yên Bái by Toan Huynh, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Untitled_Panorama39s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1140187 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140245 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

clockround view from national convention center


P1140315 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1140294 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1140293 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140291 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140296 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1140307 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1140295 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140324 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

^^ JW Marriott hotel just opened few days ago ( trivia: designs of both marriott and convention centers inspired by fictional dragons) 

place of posing for photo of world leaders (apec summit 2006)


P1140317 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

here it is, apec 2006 photo, world leaders in aodai (VN traditional dress)
http://www.theepochtimes.com/news_images/highres/2006-11-20-hu72601371.jpg


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

views from rooftop of lotte center (by Vu Long)
























[/url]
vl_02701 của Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
vl_02704 của Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hanoi Skyline.*

cland sau bão-2 by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

round the clock view from rooftop of landmark 72 the night Haiyen typhoon left Hanoi

by Vu Long


vl_02742 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02762 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_02751 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02754 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama111s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1140390 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140391 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140376 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## lamvu858 (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

[/url]
vl_01797 của Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr[/IMG]

^^ it is interesting when that amateur shot by ken, an ssc memeber was used in the backdrop of this big event 


















http://www.vietnamplus.vn/chum-anh-hoi-nghi-mang-luoi-cac-thanh-pho-lon-chau-a/230645.vnp


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

century old Long Bien Bridge, also designed by Gustave Eiffel who designed Eiffel tower, survived many bombing in the wars


vl_02767 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Xmas is near


CAM05720 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

vn teen girls sing and dance in Vietnam Korea Festival


P1140510 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

pretty korean violinists play beethoven 5 in remix style


P1140525 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

in the garden of the landmarks


P1140512 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

_Hanoi's wonderful waterbodies.._


HaNoi - Sunset by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr

HaNoi by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr[/url]

HaNoi - Sunset by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hanoi Skyline 2013.*

Untitled_Panorama120s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

Long Bien Bridge and Red River


P1140569 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1140573 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1140590 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

banana plantation on river island


P1140597 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1140601 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1140602 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

old downtown




vl_02785 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*West Lake, Hanoi.*

vl_02808 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02810 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02813 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02817 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hanoi is Vietnam’s quintessential city – a millennium-old capital of crumbling pagodas and labyrinthine streets. In the Old Quarter, ancient temples sit beside karaoke joints, and the street market vendors sell all sorts of goods, from fresh fruit to old propaganda posters.*


Untitled_Panoramasieu nho by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama125s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_02819 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr



Untitled_Panorama126s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

the french quarter

P1140788 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


Xmas just around the corner


P1140671 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

some big things opened in 2013:

royal city


P1140688 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140689 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140684 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

Times city



P1140757 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140725 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1140740 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

Trangtien plaza


P1140766 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140771 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140772 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140775 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

P1140808 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1140899 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

vl_02851 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

P1140981 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

vl_02872 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02871 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02870 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02869 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02868 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama129s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02859 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02861 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama1 by komasuvn, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower*

DSC_7549 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

*Sheraton Hanoi*

1827 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

1819 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

1828 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

1821 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

grand opening of times city megamall on Xmas day



P1150083 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1150084 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1150107 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1150112 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150070 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150119 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



P1150133 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150130 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

200m long musical fountain on central square


P1150145 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1150149 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1150064 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


P1150060 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150059 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150043 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

P1150050 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*The Grand Opening of Times City Hanoi*

Untitled_Panorama131s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02884 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02889 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02883 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02878 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02882 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02893 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02891 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02887 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02881 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02875 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02876 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11659352306/sizes/l/in/contacts/

Untitled_Panorama1 by komasuvn, on Flickr

CAM06276 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr



hoangdong said:


> Cảm hứng từ tà áo dài ^^


----------



## gamau5 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think I'm kinda in love for the girl next to the grey car in the last image of the quote(the image/quote on page 6(I can't post images here yet)). Anyone know who's she? Thanks.


----------

